# top freshmen



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i was going to put this on the draft board but i didnt want anyone thinking i am endorsing anyone for the nba(yet);these are guys i have seen play,some in person,with respect to giddens and padgettt at ku,bass at lsu,brown at mich. state and chris paul at wake these are the best i've seen;
luol deng,duke,no surprise here he has been just what duke has needed an athletic wing to hit the outside shot and get to the rim.
andrew bogut,utah,hindered by a poor supporting cast,especially in the ball handling departement when he is on he looks like a star,was one of the best at the world juniors.
kris humphries,minn.,looks light years better than he did at the mcdonalds game,very physical and skilled player,whats not to like?
mustafa shakur,arizona,i have only seen him once but he's a good one,best pg in this class for sure(lebron doesnt count).
adam morrison,gonzaga,there has to be a guy who comes out of nowhere(spokane)who makes it big.i saw him in the state tounrament in wash last winter and he looked pretty thin but you could tell he was a skilled player,has filled out a little and may have grown and inch or two,has put up big numbers against all of the zags tough preconferance opponents,he is a skilled wing who can shoot and put the ball on the floor.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

before i catch heck from the state of missouri i had better include linas kleiza who has been an absoulte horse,my bad.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Don't forget the first ever freshman to be Big 12 player of the week....I think he goes by the name 'Lavender'.


----------



## Cycloneandy (Dec 16, 2003)

Curtis Stinson and Will Blalock start and average about 35 minutes a game for undefeated Iowa State. Stinson is averaging about 14 a game...


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

"undefeated"...hehe. 

The 'clones better be undefeated, when their top competition is the likes of Drake and UNI. 

This team is going to have to prove itself in conference play.


----------



## Cycloneandy (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey Blahblah why dont you read what this topic is all about. No need to follow Cyclone fans and tell them what you think of there team.. Maybe you should mention a few of your freshman...

By the way. That top competition of UNI and Drake. How did you do against the mighty UNI Panthers??


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Best frosh = Linas Kleiza.

Period.


----------



## Cycloneandy (Dec 16, 2003)

You are right Vega, but we are talking unpaid freshman and Since Linus goes to Missouri we can't really count him.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cycloneandy</b>!
> Hey Blahblah why dont you read what this topic is all about. No need to follow Cyclone fans and tell them what you think of there team.. Maybe you should mention a few of your freshman...
> 
> By the way. That top competition of UNI and Drake. How did you do against the mighty UNI Panthers??


Not really following anybody, here. I've been here a lot longer than you have...

I just think it's interesting that you mention how ISU is undefeated, when they clearly haven't played anybody worth a darn yet. UNI always plays Iowa and ISU well, and this year was no different. Iowa State easily could have lost to the Panthers as well. 

At least wait until you beat a pseudo-major conference team before you go around touting the Cyclones this year. They have a lot to prove. Thus far they've been able to sneak by against inferior competition...barely. The entire team will have to take it up a notch if they're going to finish 4th in the Big 12 like you say.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

No doubt Brandon Heath has been a top freshman so far. He's third in the MWC in scoring. He's a great on the ball defender. Jay Bilas (as much as his opinion counts) called Brandon Heath the best on the ball defender at the Maui Invitational. 

It's going to be a close race between Andrew Bogut and Brandon Heath for the freshman of the year in the MWC.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Best frosh = Linas Kleiza.
> 
> Period.


i was at the mizzou vs gonzaga game.i havent been convinced yet that kleiza and adam morrison of the zags arent in the top 5 frosh in america and i dont believe i will be.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> You are right Vega, but we are talking unpaid freshman and Since Linus goes to Missouri we can't really count him.


LMAO... I guess that's supposed to be a diss!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Question for Mizzou fans.

Why doesn't Kleiza get more minutes - his awesome production justifies more then 23 minutes a game.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

He's the most effecient player on the team... But... Bryant and AJ are senior's and will get the majority of post min's... And Kleiza isn't versatile enuff to play the 5 or the 3... So he'll have to split time with Bryant at the 4... To be honest with ya... I think the role he's currently playing is what's best for the team.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

who do yall think is better humphries or kleiza


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Right now I'd say it's pretty close. However, Hump should be able to make the transition to pro SF, and could be scary good. Looks like Kleiza is always going to be an undersized post.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

blabla97 and cyclone, please refrain for any more burns to each other. blabla was just making a point on ISU. True we want the thread to be only on what topic is on hand, but it is normal to get OT for a couple threads before going back to real topic on hand. Also, there is no insulting on users. If you two have any questions, please PM me.

ok now on Topic

The best Frosh I saw

JR Giddens
Linas
Deng
Lavender


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> blabla97 and cyclone, please refrain for any more burns to each other. blabla was just making a point on ISU. True we want the thread to be only on what topic is on hand, but it is normal to get OT for a couple threads before going back to real topic on hand. Also, there is no insulting on users. If you two have any questions, please PM me.


Why are you posting about the thread going off course when it clearly got back on track quite a while ago? I've even posted on-topic since the initial exchange. Come on now...

And for the record, would you mind pointing out exactly where either one of us insulted the other?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Leon Powe is averaging 15 and 10 for Cal.


----------



## CollegeHoopsCentral (Dec 6, 2003)

Luol Deng and Humpries.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> who do yall think is better humphries or kleiza


right now i say kleiza is,humphries couldnt have done what linas did at the world juniors,in my opinion.they are differant types and both will play in the pros.humphries may be better for the nba game because he will plug into the sf position where kleiza may be a little undersized.i really didnt want this to be a draft topic,so why did i bring it up?


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you posting about the thread going off course when it clearly got back on track quite a while ago? I've even posted on-topic since the initial exchange. Come on now...
> ...


He is a mod, that is his job, believe me, it is not fun to have to use your moderator responsibility and take hate from posters to keep threads in line. Just let it go even if you believe he made a mistake, move on, talk about basketball frosh

I like all the guys mentioned, but one i haven't noticed is Padgett from my Jayhawks. He's not flashy like Giddens is (believe me i love giddens) but he has solid fundamental skills (just needs to work on getting some softer hands and taking care of the ball better) and God knows the guy is big, which is always an asset in College BBall, especially when the guy is already as skilled as Padgett as a frosh. Padgett and Giddens will become a Dynamic Duo. Watch them 

But as much as i don't want to, i have to humble myself and admit that my hated rivals, Mizzu, has the best frosh in Kleiza


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> He is a mod, that is his job, believe me, it is not fun to have to use your moderator responsibility and take hate from posters to keep threads in line. Just let it go even if you believe he made a mistake, move on, talk about basketball frosh


Unreal...

The Cyclone guy and I get into a heated a discussion, and MOVE ON. 

I make a post completely ON-TOPIC about "basketball frosh", and a day and a half after INITITAL exchange, no matter that the exchange was clearly over and that I had already made an on-topioc post, a mod feels the need to publicly tell us to tone it down and return to the original topic. 

(even though we had clearly toned it down, and I had already returned to the original topic) 

I make note of the state of the thread at the time he corrected us, and ask him to be more specific on why he posted what he posted. He obviously has no answer for this...

TWO DAYS AND SEVERAL ON-TOPIC POSTS LATER, a non-mod comes on here telling how I'm hijacking this thread and need to let it go. Even though the mod still hasnt' responded to my questions, I had very clearly let it go, and the thread was moving along ON-TOPIC just fine. 

Whatever floats your boat, Sting...you must be a better poster than I. 

I'm not the one who has hijacked this thread, but if this ridiculousness continues, I will send it down the toilet faster than you can type Luol Deng.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Yeah, you may be right, but wouldn't it just be easier to let it go dude?

It's difficult as a mod to always know the details, if they see a post that's out of line, even if it is two days ago, their job is to correct it, I once was a mod, he's trying to do his job, seriously... let it go


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STING</b>!
> Yeah, you may be right, but wouldn't it just be easier to let it go dude?
> 
> It's difficult as a mod to always know the details, if they see a post that's out of line, even if it is two days ago, their job is to correct it, I once was a mod, he's trying to do his job, seriously... let it go


The point is that I HAD let it go. TWICE. Why don't you let it go? Is it your job to care in the first place?


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> The point is that I HAD let it go. TWICE. Why don't you let it go? Is it your job to care in the first place?


He wrote two sentences at the beginning of an otherwise quality, on-topic post, yet you're accusing HIM of not letting it go? You didn't have to reply to his blurb in the first place.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Where do I accuse him of not letting it go?


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> Why don't you let it go? Is it your job to care in the first place?


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

btw, love the sig. Family Guy kicks a$$.


----------



## Cycloneandy (Dec 16, 2003)

O.K.. I think Humphries is better then Kleinza right now. I would rather have linas tough because I think he would stick around the college game longer. I think Humphries is gone after this season. Humphries has dominated so far, but who has he played, how is he getting his teamates involved? That is a key to a great freshman. Humphries reminds me of Corlis Williamson at this point in his career. BTW. Curtis Stinson is a stud. Get used to his name....


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

You seriously confuse me blabla

Just please don't talk anymore

its not a big thing to let it go agian if you already did twice? right?

This is my last post concerning you


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STING</b>!
> You seriously confuse me blabla
> 
> Just please don't talk anymore
> ...


I already told you my stance on this thread. 

I was willing to let it drop a third time, but you keep coming back for more. Unreal. Don't come in here with your holier-than-thou attitude and not expect me to fire back. If you think you're the better man, than why don't you practice what you're preaching and shut up. 

Like I said, I didn't initiate any of this, but now that it's been brought back up, I'll stick with it until they take this site down. YOU are the one keeping this off-topic stuff going. 

I've done nothing to get attacked like this, and I'm not changing my stance an inch.


----------



## daboy (Jan 24, 2003)

back to the subject, here is a sleeper freshman. Jeremiah Wood from Akron. He's almost averaging a double double at 10-9 a game. He was last weeks MAC player of the week. I'm not saying he's the best freshman in the country, but could be the best in the Mid American Conference. He came to college with less pub then LeBron's boys, Dru Joyce and Romeo Travis, but he has been outplaying both. Joyce and Travis have been playing alright, they both have been seeing significant minutes. Another freshman for them, Matt Futch has also seen some time.

LeBron
Joyce
http://gozips.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/joyceiii_dru00.html
Travis
http://gozips.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/travis_romeo00.html
Wood
http://gozips.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/wood_jeremiah00.html
Futch
http://gozips.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/futch_matt00.html
and Derrick Tarver
http://gozips.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/tarver_derrick00.html
....that's some pretty good talent coming out of West Akron. 

That's not even counting Marcus Johnson who'll you'll hear about down the road. LeBron said it himself that he (Johnson) is the second best player in the city behind him and Johnson was only a sophomore.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

What this board needs is quality posters like blabla, and not wannabe babysitters. 

Sting your calling out the wrong guy. Blabla, makes more contributions to the college boards then almost anybody else here, and it is ridiculous for you to pop your head in here and call him out. 

If there is one person I don't want to hear words from here, it is you, because all I have seen you post on the college boards (which is only in this thread) is useless crap.

Bring some college material next time, rather then discussing the life of a moderator


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> What this board needs is quality posters like blabla, and not wannabe babysitters.
> 
> Sting your calling out the wrong guy. Blabla, makes more contributions to the college boards then almost anybody else here, and it is ridiculous for you to pop your head in here and call him out.
> ...


The thing is, he never called out blabla. He made one SMALL comment about blabla's taking offense to kansasalum's post, in a post otherwise dominated by a quality opinion. blabla isolated that blurb and blew it out of proportion, and it escalated from there. Your remark is a bit unfair.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> The thing is, he never called out blabla. He made one SMALL comment about blabla's taking offense to kansasalum's post, in a post otherwise dominated by a quality opinion. blabla isolated that blurb and blew it out of proportion, and it escalated from there. Your remark is a bit unfair.


I "isolated that blurb"? Give me a break. He was calling me out, no matter how on topic the rest of his post was. If somebody posts on topic and then tells you to screw off at the end, does it make one bit of difference what the rest of the post was about? Come on! 

About something that was already dealt with and done. And then you come on here and accuse me of dragging it out. 

It wasn't his place, the issue was closed, and that's that. The mod had PLENTY of opportunity to defend himself, and chose not to. What does that tell you? How are you even debating this? 

I'm escalating the situation by defending myself here?


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STING</b>!
> He is a mod, that is his job, believe me, it is not fun to have to use your moderator responsibility and take hate from posters to keep threads in line. Just let it go even if you believe he made a mistake, move on, talk about basketball frosh


That's all he wrote. I fail to see how that is "calling you out". He was simply defending kansasalum in a completely innocent matter. You read that, and simply because it was you he was defending alum from, you took offense to it. There's nothing derogatory or misinformed in this post, he's just pointing out how kansasalum may have missed the fact that the thread got on track due to many responsibilities, or made a simple mistake.

When did I say YOU escalated the situation. I said "it" escalated. You jump to conclusions in regards to people "calling you out" far too soon.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I've stayed out of this thread long enough, but I am just going to say that Sting made one of the stupidest comments I have ever seen when he told blabla97 "that KUalum as a mod was doing his job".

Blabla is not a child, he knows what a moderator does, contrary to popular belief, the word moderator comes from the word "moderate", which means to oversee and keep civility of members of a discussion.

The fact that no other mods who moderate this board came in here and told everyone to stop (since I do not moderate this board) is pretty negligent on their parts. 

So now I am saying just drop it. Cycloneandy and blabla97 both finished there off-topic posts after 3 full posts and yet people came here and threw their 2 cents in.

Just mind your own business and we can be here in peace. I actually thought blabla did nothing wrong but some of you keep dragging this out.

*This is the end of the argument, back to the talk about freshmen.*


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

like what GQ says this topic is closed. 

if you have problems please address to me via PM. The reason why I did not defend anythign later b/c I chose not to on the public forum.


----------

